# The Lister - In Memory of Dr Tunde Ogunyemi



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Babatunde Ogunyemi

Today we received sad news of the passing of Dr Babatunde Ogunyemi.

His colleagues at the Lister passed on this message

"It is with great sadness that we announce the untimely loss of our dearly beloved colleague Dr Babatunde Ogunyemi, popularly known to his patients and colleagues as Tunde. Tunde worked at the Lister Fertility Clinic for 12 years and during this time his charm, vibrance, humour and empathy endeared him to all who knew him. He leaves an irreplaceable space in the lives of those who knew and loved him and he will be forever missed."

Our deepest sympathy lies with Dr Tunde's family and colleagues at the Lister.

From all at Fertility Friends. 

_*Message added to post by Tony._

For Tunde's family

A wonderful brilliant Doctor and the most lovely lovely man. Such sad news to receive.

My thoughts are with you all

Vanilla xxx


----------



## fergie (Nov 24, 2004)

To Tunde's family and his colleagues at the Lister.......

I am so sad to hear that Tunde has passed away. What a shock for you all. He did my egg collection 13 days ago. 

My thoughts & prayers are with his family & friends at this time. 

Fergie


----------



## Cubster (Dec 5, 2006)

To Tunde's family and all at the Lister 

I was so sorry to hear this sad news. I am so grateful to him for the expert care and treatment I received under him at the Lister, he was such a kind man and brilliant doctor. He will be sorely missed.

My thoughts are with you all

Cubster xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

To Tunde's family, friends and his colleagues at the Lister

A fantastic man. I will always be grateful to, he was part of the team that has given me that longed for pregnancy. He was a professional,caring and kind. He put me at ease during my EC. I thank him dearly. I am honoured to have met him.

My thoughts are with his family and friends and colleagues at this very sad time. 

michelle
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news.

Tunde did my embryo transfer less than a month ago.  It was the first time I had met him and I am honoured I got that chance. 

He was a wonderful doctor and a lovely man.

My thoughts are with his family and colleaugues at the Lister

Nic xx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news, Tunde met us for our consultations at the LIster and was so lovely and reassuring about the idea of trying tx again.

My thoughts and prayers are with his friends and family,

Sal


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news. 

Tunde performed my ec 2 months ago coming in on a Sunday especially, a very caring man who put me at ease and helped us stay positive throughout !!

A wonderful doctor who helped us acheive our dream.

My thoughts and prayers are with his hamily and friends.

CJxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

So shocked to read such sad news   .  I only met him once but he really was a lovely Dr and he really went out of his way to help me.  

My thoughts are with his family and friends.

Helen xx


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course, I also express my sorrow to his work colleagues and friends at The Lister, a terribly upsetting time for you all.

Vanilla x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am saddended to read this news, 
To Dr Tunde's family and his colleagues at the Lister
my thoughts are with you all at this sad time
a brilliant man has been lost to the fertility community
and a family devastated.
There are no words only tears.

Rest in peace Dr Tunde
​


----------



## gbp (Jan 23, 2007)

Was so shocked to hear this news and terribly saddened!
The Lister is a wonderful hospital and Tunde was a wonderful man... he will surely be missed!!
Our thoughts and prayers are with his family at this time.


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

We owe Tunde so so much, absolutely shocked and devastated to hear this news.

Rest in peace Dr Tunde

Tattyt


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

I have read this and am absolutley stunned. Tunde did my egg collection 13 days ago and I found him to be extremely professional, caring and respected in his career. I am shocked and saddened by this news.
My thoughts are with his famimly and friends.
Jenny


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I am so sad to hear the news this morning. Tunde was an amazing doctor and put me and ease instantly. Such a kind and caring man and I am so honoured to have met him and spoken to him. 

He will be so missed. 

Thinking of his family at this awful time. My heart goes out to you. 

Rest in Peace. 

Kate 

xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with Dr Tundes family, friends and colleagues.

Love Jena


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

To Tunde's family and Colleauges

Tunde was an incredible man who gave hope and life to so many families including ours when we thought we had none or very little chance.  We cannot believe that Tunde has passed away so suddenly leaving such a huge gap when he was so well respected and loved.  

Tunde did so many of my transfers, the man with the huge hands and the happy smile who ALWAYS made me laugh in good times and in bad.  

Our thoughts are with you all for the loss of the wonderful Tunde.

Love Sue and Clark Lucas with Chloe & Phoebe
xxxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

My thoughts and wishes are with Tunde's family and his colleagues and friends at the Lister.  
He was a true gentleman and will be sadly missed by all who had the privilege to know him 

Dianne


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm at a loss for words. This is such sad news. 

Sue said it all beautifully. The man with huge hands and a huge smile. He did one EC and 2 ETs with me. Can't believe he has been taken from this world like this. 

To Dr Tunde's family, friends and colleagues. My thoughts are with you all. 

With love from Caz, Charles and my little Lister Miracle, Benjamin. 
xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

On my, that is such terrible news to read... Does anyone know what happened?

He was such a lovely,lovely dr, did several of my ET and 1 EC, if I remember rightly.

To any of his family reading, my deepest sympathies are with you all at this terribly sad time.

With best wishes


xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

It was a complete shock to have read about Dr Tunde's untimely death. 

We had a FET at the Lister hospital in February 2006 which resulted in the birth of our beautiful baby, Sam.  Although we only met Dr Tunde twice, we thought very highly of him & he has remained in our thoughts ever since.

Please send our condolences to his family.  We are sure that he will be sorely missed by all who knew him.

Paul & Veronica Smith


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Such shocking news to read today.

To Tunde's family, friends and colleagues, my thoughts are with you all. I saw Tunde twice, once for EC and once for ET and he was fantastically warm, caring, gentle and compassionate both times.

with love from Claire.


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

To Dr Tunde's Family and Colleagues

I am so so sad to learn of his death. 
One of the main reasons I chose the Lister clinic was because of him.

One day I just wandered into the clinic to get a feel for the place, and he was finishing with a patient at the desk, he was so calm, polite and eloquent with a lovely smile, and he smiled at me and made me feel welcome, he was a true gentleman.

The medical profession and all the couples he helped to achieve their dream, have suffered a great loss of a wonderful, kind and gifted doctor.

My deepest sympathies go to his family.

Thinking of you

Wendy K


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Such sad,shocking news,my thoughts are with his family and friends at this sad time xxx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

To Tunde's family and colleagues.

I was very saddened to hear this news.

Myself and my DH met him for a consultation at the Lister and he was a caring doctor who listened and so easy to talk to about the issues.

Thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.

Cate


----------



## gillyfish (Mar 21, 2006)

To Tunde's family and colleagues

I am shocked and saddened by this terrible news. My thoughts are with you. Tunde was a wonderful, caring doctor with a lovely manner and such a miracle worker. He did our EC and ET which resulted in our gorgeous baby boy Benjamin Luke. We will be eternally grateful.

Warmest wishes and our deepest condolences.

Gill, John and Benjamin xxx


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Such sad sad news 

To all of Tunde's family and friends, a huge huge loss to you all.

He did ET for our precious Lilia and we will be eternally grateful....why oh why is life so cruel?

He was a lovely lovely Dr with a smashing smile and a kind heart.

Thoughts are with you all.

Donna, Rob, Dexter & Lilia


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

To Dr. Tunde's family, friends and colleagues...

My husband and I were lucky enough to have met and dealt with Dr. Tunde during an IVF cycle at the Lister.  He was an extremely kind, vibrant, funny, compassionate and genuine man who put us at ease immediately.  I know that he will be very sadly missed by all who were fortunate enough to know him.  
KKx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I've not had any contact with the Lister or Dr Tunde personally but I have moderated a thread for the Lister patients for quite some time and I know how deeply respected he was by them. Posts about him have always said how kind and professional he was. He will be sorely missed.
My thoughts are with this family, colleagues and all those whose lives he touched.
Lizi.x


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

To all Tundes colleagues and family.
We were so shocked to hear the sad news.  Tunde was a very warm, kind, person and treated us with such care and respect.  A gifted Dr and a lovely man. He will be very sadly missed.


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

I never had the pleasure of personally meeting Dr Tunde myself, however I had seen him whilst at the Lister for appointments.  

Such a shame that a life was lost so young.  My condolences are with his wife and his 4 children and of course his colleagues at the Lister.  He will be greatly missed but remembered for all the wonderful work he has done in helping couples achieve their dreams.

Superted xxx


----------



## Carolien (Aug 21, 2005)

I just read on the website that Dr Babatunde Ogunyemi has passed away and I would like to give his family and colleagues my deepest sympathy.
Dr. Tunde treated me and my husband for 2 of our 6 ICSI's and he was always kind, charming and helpful.

He will be a loss. 

Carolien


----------



## Tiddy (Sep 16, 2005)

Just logged on and cannot believe the dreadful news.

I never met Dr Tunde personally but what a waste of a caring and dedicated man who spent his career helping to create life and make people's dreams come true.

Our hearts go out to his family, friends and colleagues at the Lister.

God Bless


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

I am so so sad to see this news.

On my 2nd cycle at The Lister almost 9 years ago Dr Tunde did my ET which proved to be very difficult. He refused to give up and showed incredible patience and care.

I have never forgotten him because I am absolutely sure that it was his amazing skill which gave us our beautiful boys. 

A great man who will never be fogotten by this family.

Kizziex


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

DH and I were so sad to read about Dr Tunde's death.  We both owe him so much as he did my egg collection and managed to get us three precious eggs - one of which resulted in our beautiful little son, Ewan who was born in April 2007 (still haven't figured out how to change my ticker so I think it'll probably show me as a year pregnant by now!)

I can't believe that gentle giant of a man has gone - I remember him coming in and holding on to the bottom of my bed to have a stretch as, to quote him he'd been "doubled up delving around all morning!"

I can't imagine how his family must feel but my heart goes out to them.

Jackie x


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

To Tunde's Family, Friends and Colleagues,

WHY         

We were privileged to meet him when he performed EC and ET for us.... so so gentle... so so lovely.

Deepest deepest condolences..... he was such a wonderful man and I cannot believe that he is no longer with us. He was such a gentleman, so kind and caring, always smiling.

Words cannot convey the sadness we feel at the loss of such a wonderful man.

Reality and DH xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## squew (Feb 18, 2005)

We are so so sad to see this news. Our deepest sympathies to his family.

Tunde was such a lovely man, he always had a smile and a joke, which we definately needed along the way.He was the first consultant we saw at the Lister and over the following 18months we came into contact with him a lot. He did my 6th embryo transfer that resulted in my beautiful twins Evie and Alexander, Rob couldnt make the appointment due to work so it was always said that Tunde finally got me pregnant.

It doesnt seem fair that someone so young and who did so much good should die  , I really cant believe it.

Thank you Tunde for all you did for us, we will never forget you.

Sue, Rob, Evie and Alexander xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I feel so gutted. Just read the news today.

My heart bleeds      for such a huge loss. I met him after my 1st failed ivf & I was so depressed  & told him i had lost my faith in God.( I was so heartbroken)

He told me that God will suprise me very soon. He reasured me that my miracle is on the way. He rejoiced when I got my BFP.

I can't believe he is gone. I feel like a friend has left my life.

Sleep tight Dr Tunde --May u rest in perfect peace.


----------

